# HiFex



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi all (again)

Has anyone used this company, I will be transferring some dosh back to the UK and this company looks to have the best way to do it (and best rate), But, like with anything that looks too good...is it ???

Any experiences out there ....????

Thanks


----------

